# Biete s7-1200 CPU 1214C ovp



## lorenz2512 (28 April 2010)

hallo,
biete hier eine original verpackte s7-1200 CPU1214C an, Siegel nicht gebrochen.
Spannungsversorgung 120/240V, 14 DI, 2 AI, 10 DO Relais.
Siemensnummer: 6ES7 214-1BE30-0XB0
Preisvorstellung: 250€ inclusive versichertem Versand.


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

Ist da die Software auch dabei?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2010)

hallo paule,
leider ist keine software dabei, könnte man aber drüber sprechen.
so an alle anderen spassvögel: ich biete das ding zu so einem hohen preis an, weil ich das ding behalten will, ne rs oder conrad preis liegt bei 355€.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Mai 2010)

hallo,
gehe noch mal preis runter, 225€ plus versand.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Mai 2010)

hallo,
letzter versuch: 210€ plus versand


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2010)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> letzter versuch:



Wie willst Du das denn jetzt schon wissen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Mai 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das denn jetzt schon wissen?


 hallo,
na weil ich sönst nächste we, die kiste auspacke und quäle.


----------



## R.Blum (18 Mai 2010)

Hab Interesse an dem Teil, muss mich wohl oder Übel mal damit auseinandersetzen.
Hast ne PN

Gruß Rolf


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Mai 2010)

hallo,
so jetzt behalte die cpu selber, die arme cpu.


----------



## Rudi (23 Mai 2010)

Armer Lorenz2512, das willst Du Dir wirklich antun ?


----------

